# anyone purchase raw food in bulk online



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I was wondering if any of the RAW feeders mail order food in bulk and if so, do you mind posting some links for me. I know the mypetcarnivor or something like that but I am not anywhere near their route. 

I don't have a local butcher where I live and grocery stores tend to be pricey. I am going to check out Sam's Club tomorrow but I thought I would also as you guys.

Thanks!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use to order from www.aplaceforpaws.com but the shipping was steep. Then I had to send the cooler back which was a pain. www.taylorpondfarms.com has distributors thruout the midwest and eastern states, so you may get raw from there without the shipping costs. I get my tripe locally now from a place that is a distributor for taylorpondfarms.

Call you local meat processers to see if they'll sell you bulk meat. I get 30# boxes of turkey necks from places like that and a couple local ones make up a dog food grind.
Grocery stores are pricier and most don't even have butchers on staff anymore, just get their meat in pre-packaged.
You can also look at yahoogroups raw feeding, see if there is a co-op local to you.
An extra freezer is needed, when you order in bulk, so look on Craigslist if you need a cheap one!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks onyx'girl !!! I do have an extra freezer. We havent used it in a while so I'm glad i never decided to get rid of it. Thanks for the tip on the websites!! This grocery store buying is getting expense...I've spent $60 in the past 2 weeks. DH is gonna skin ME alive and feed me to the dog if I dont find a cheaper alternative!!!!


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

rawlicious dog has bulk pricing from 1.99 a pound, complete daily formula from $2.39 rawliciousdog.com


----------

